# Biggest shark off the land?(surfside)



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

I was wondering how big is the biggest shark (also what type) you have caught in the surf from the beach at surfside beach. Been shark fishing for awhile now and have wondered how big of a shark has been caught out there from land. Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i was just thinking this yesterday. biggest i got was a 6' bull right off the beach (about 50' past the 3rd bar) about halfway between the rusty hook and san luis pass about 6 yrs ago. never had another even close. im not a serious sharker, but i sure could get into it after that. maybe one day i'll jump in head first.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

I've caught 4-4 1/2 foot blacktips but was curious to what people have caught. I have yet to catch a Bull shark and is on my list. Bet it was a good fight huh?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

We have caught a few bulls. The biggest was about 5.5'.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I caught a 5-8 Bull off the nudie beach in HI back in 2000. It was about 2 in the morning.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*are you sure?????*



tinyrogerd01 said:


> I caught a 5-8 Bull off the nudie beach in HI back in 2000. It was about 2 in the morning.


are you sure it was not one of those beached whalesharks on nudie beach that you caught that night? nothin off the beach myself, but i did get a 80lbs bullshark out a little bit from the beach, like 40 miles from the beach


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

We caught a 6'6" Bull Shark at HI last July at sunset...ya I'd also like to know the largest Bull Shark caught in the area?


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr. I have caught a shark at the cedars near the wildlife management. that I could not pull across the 2nd sandbar with a 16/0 reel shoved in the bed of a pickup. I could not drag him across the sand bar and was not about to go after him all I could see was a fin stiking 2' out of the water. This was back in 1990 when i used to do alot of surf fishing .


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

I have pulled up a 5 ft black tip while wading out in west bay down by the pass, and a friend of mine pulled in a 7'3 sandbar shark off the west end like 4 miles passed pirates beach about 400-500 yards out


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I got a 9ft lemon at HI a couple of years ago.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice picture. Sounds like there are some good sized shark caught out here. I would love to hook onto a HUGE one and be able to pull it in far enough to at least take a picture. I think I would be the one who tried to get proof by going out to the second sandbar to try and take a picture for the proof and get bit. hahaha. I will be out by the transformers(at least start there) Thurs. or Sat. morning to try my luck. Hope to have a report and pics.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

****, theirs bigger shark out there then i would like to THINK in so close. your going to need a smaller boat. we may hit the Bubba Gump boats this weekend just off the beach if their out.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

There's been several big bulls landed in High Island area in years past. I'm sure Big Lou has some of those pics hidden away!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

BigPole said:


> I think I would be the one who tried to get proof by going out to the second sandbar to try and take a picture for the proof and get bit. QUOTE]
> 
> we had to jump in with that 6 footer and she wasn't happy. got her as far as the first gut when the leader pulled out of the hook. i grabbed her tail while my brother distracted her and i drug her onto the beach. i never realized a fat ol boy like myself could move like a dancer when she spun around and tried to get my leg.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man that thing is hugh!


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to put the pic up but here's a link. GulfHaven/ Later DP pier in Gilcrest.

http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8928&SearchTerms=Blast,from,the,past


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo Bigpole ... you don't need to wade to the second bar for proof. Once you drag her over the bar, get out there, tail rope her and get her to shore for a quick pic or two before your release.

Again, for a good conservation, land based shark fishing know-how ... check out, www.extremecoast.com

~Spec


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

I caught a great white at the Texas City reservoir, measured 22 ft. **** thing nearly bent my crappie hook straight.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

BU said:


> I couldn't figure out how to put the pic up but here's a link. GulfHaven/ Later DP pier in Gilcrest.
> 
> http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8928&SearchTerms=Blast,from,the,past


What kinda shark is that?! It's a tiger or mako right?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*thats her.*



flatsprowler said:


> I caught a great white at the Texas City reservoir, measured 22 ft. **** thing nearly bent my crappie hook straight.


that was my ex wife. i put her in the reservoir a few years ago thinking she wouldn't last that long, but i guess i was wrong. i hope you let her go??? i will pay you for the hook if you PM me.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i surf there all the time....


i cannot look at this thread....


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yo Bigpole ... you don't need to wade to the second bar for proof. Once you drag her over the bar, get out there, tail rope her and get her to shore for a quick pic or two before your release.
> 
> Again, for a good conservation, land based shark fishing know-how ... check out, www.extremecoast.com
> 
> ~Spec


Good idea on the tail rope. Im still pretty new on real shark fishing. Ill be anywhere from the transformers to SLP to christmas bay to where ever the birds are tomorrow morning. I hope to have a report and pictures. Ill be with my younger yet bigger brother lol. That shark from the link looks like a mako. Nice shark. If I had that I would poop myself right there on the beach. But would have one hell of a story and publicity.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11860

10'6" Tiger, very detailed on his report


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

wow.... 10'6" .... EXACTLY the length of my favorite board...

i got to do the old 'eye to eye' with what i estimated to be a 12' tiger while surfing in pensacola pass years ago.... man, i still get a chill thinking about that thing looking at me..... 


saw a fin a few years ago across the river at 'gorda while surfing the other side.... had to be a massive hammerhead.... that fin looked like half a sheet of plywood poking out of the water.....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

squidmotion said:


> wow.... 10'6" .... EXACTLY the length of my favorite board...
> 
> i got to do the old 'eye to eye' with what i estimated to be a 12' tiger while surfing in pensacola pass years ago.... man, i still get a chill thinking about that thing looking at me.....
> 
> saw a fin a few years ago across the river at 'gorda while surfing the other side.... had to be a massive hammerhead.... that fin looked like half a sheet of plywood poking out of the water.....


Isn't that one of the coolest parts of nature? Gives me some humility to know I'm not always at the top of the food chain... sure makes me feel alive.

jc


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Wakerider1424 said:


> What kinda shark is that?! It's a tiger or mako right?


Bull Shark. I believe the actual length was 9'11". over 480


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Went on Thur to the transformers and caught reds black drum and trout. Had two lines out for shark and notta. Going today to quintana beach to try my luck. So Bullshark and Blacktips are the common big hitters it seems like. Maybe Ill be able to catch a killer. Keep the posts coming. I would love to hear about the sharks caught and pictures too.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Big Lemon*

1978---16 mile road beach on west galveston...My biggest from the beach. 
9' 2" Lemon Shark......used a half of a jackfish for bait. 
Caught on a Penn 12/0 and custom Harnell Rod (I built).
Man that was a long time ago, I sure am gettin old.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Now that is a SHARK! I just got back from fishing and nada... Nice pic bro. Thats what I hope to get one day.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

biggest I've managed so far is a couple 5' blacktips......aint even got spooled yet, but then again, I'm not down there in the bigwash much anymore.....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

nice one redfishr .


----------

